# [ b e a u t i f u l ] Cities in South America



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

Tatuapé by Marcelo Fioravanti, on Flickr



Parque do Povo by digitalgangsta, on Flickr




Parque do Povo - Mário Pimenta Camargo by Inklaar, on Flickr



Blue Tree Premium Fairia Lima Hotel / Helicopter by Inklaar, on Flickr









http://adbr001cdn.archdaily.net


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://adbr001cdn.archdaily.net/









http://www.vertixcorp.com.br


Blue by Michael S Guimarães, on Flickr









http://adbr001cdn.archdaily.net


Metro Trianon MASP, São Paulo by connectionconsulting, on Flickr


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jufumero/4910812530/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jufumero/4844023291/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jufumero/with/4865884249/#photo_4865884249


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/carlosalk/3973282082/sizes/l/in/set-72157625520181246/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/raphaelzanetti/5497252396/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

São Paulo... by oliveira.marcos82, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/priscilazambotto/7860129988/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

DSC00764 by Fmanta, on Flickr


Estação Júlio Prestes, São Paulo by twiga_swala, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marilena-rodrigues/4808588969/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

querosene house sao paulo 2 by JoeInSouthernCA, on Flickr


... by Paulo Pampolin, on Flickr


FILE São Paulo by keila k., on Flickr



Pessoas by Carolina Seidl, on Flickr


Copan by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/carlosalk/5604489126/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/carlosalk/3116539497/sizes/l/in/photostream/


O Parque do Ibirapuera by Marcelo Fioravanti, on Flickr


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

Fauno By Victor Brecheret by Alexandre S Dias, on Flickr


Jardim Botânico de São Paulo by Borella, on Flickr


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

DSCF3407 by Fmanta, on Flickr


DSC_1007 by Fmanta, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rbpdesigner/3769781383/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Rua Xavier de Toledo by Marcelo Fioravanti, on Flickr


Shopping Light // Longa Exposição. by Rafael Acorsi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos; well done :cheers:


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

^^ thank you, Christos


*Medellin ( Colombia ) *




















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/page37/


Biblioteca by gasajo, on Flickr


Plaza de la Libertad by Dual Time Studio, on Flickr


Ruta N, Medellín by Alejandro Osorio Agudelo, on Flickr










Juan David Múnera http://www.flickr.com/photos/juan-obtura/7337841784/


Untitled by Dual Time Studio, on Flickr


Main office by Hans Schuurmans, on Flickr​


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotografiavvf/5685562531/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5610967415/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/page39/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6637043143/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6637045599/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

Patrullando Medellín by elcolombiano.com, on Flickr


Palmas by raf_5, on Flickr


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

Alumbrados 2011 by elcolombiano.com, on Flickr


IMG_8942 by Hans Schuurmans, on Flickr


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/skeptically/6750870957/


NatGeo - Jardin Botanico - Medellin Colombia by josedgl, on Flickr


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

San Fernando Plaza by David Giraldo **PICNIC FOTOGRAFIA**, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6396569217/sizes/l/in/set-72157628721136623/


EnCicla Bicicletas Públicas by Secretaría de Transportes y Tránsito de Medellí, on Flickr


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

Medellín by 
Foro Urbano Nacional, on Flickr


Luis Henry Agudelo Cano by Telemedellín - Aquí te ves, on Flickr



Foto: El Colombiano by elcolombiano.com, on Flickr


Navidad de alegría inmóvil by elcolombiano.com, on Flickr


Foto: Hernán Vanegas by elcolombiano.com, on Flickr


medellin by strange_skies, on Flickr


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

Iglesia San Ignacio by de marcos, on Flickr



Iglesia Santa Gertrudis by Hans Schuurmans, on Flickr



PalaciodelaculturaRafaelUribeUribe by JORGE LONDONO PHOTOGRAPHER, on Flickr


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

Rush hour, Lima - Perú by Mac-Photos, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/munimiraflores/6117739269/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mannover/3048003401/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www10.aeccafe.com


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

*Rio de Janeiro (Brazil)​*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/soyeternoviajero/4802501980/











http://www.flickr.com/photos/rickipanema3/3260329433/



Teatro Municipal do Rio de Janeiro 14 by Jonas de Carvalho, on Flickr



Teatro Municipal do Rio de Janeiro 18 by Jonas de Carvalho, on Flickr



Teatro Municipal do Rio de Janeiro 23 by Jonas de Carvalho, on Flickr











by Marcus Florida










http://www.panoramio.com/user/44319​


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

Confeitaria Colombo - Centro by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr



Biblioteca Nacional - Rio de Janeiro by Nido Hüebl, on Flickr










http://www.flickr.com/photos/claudiolara/5905644298/​


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

Palacete Linneo de Paula Machado by Rctk caRIOca, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/leonardomartins/5054963871/in/photostream


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

Ilha de Brocoió - Rio de Janeiro by .**rickipanema**., on Flickr


Palácio Rio Negro by Rodrigo_Soldon, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fmcarvalho/4865173396/











by Osmar Carioca


Palácio Guanabara - do governo do Estado do Rio de Janeiro. by Cyro A. Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/svenvantveer/8318139806/


Feira do Rio Antigo - Rua do Lavradio - Rio de Janeiro by .**rickipanema**., on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/claudiolara/6987765606/in/photostream/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

Museu Histórico Nacional, Rio de Janeiro by twiga_swala, on Flickr


Marte & a Casa da Guarda - Jardins do Valongo - Rio de Janeiro by .**rickipanema**., on Flickr


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

Cisne Branco - Baia de Guanabara - Rio de Janeiro by 
.**rickipanema**., on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/celsorebello/1226012478/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

Centro by Breen's Photos, on Flickr


Rio de Janeiro by Breen's Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

Río de Janeiro by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/audunbakkeandersen/6936874032/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

Rio de Janeiro - RJ - Brasil by sadmilson, on Flickr​


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

Ipanema Beach by Breen's Photos, on Flickr​


----------

